# Adding Delay



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

When adding delay to the mains where do you measure the distance from, the grills are the drivers to the LP?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Strictly speaking you should probably aim for the acoustic centre of the midrange driver, which is usually pretty close to the surface of the dustcap, but since everything is relative it doesn't matter too much what you pick as long as you are consistent for each speaker.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok thanks John I should have noted that these are big horns... Longer than a standard mid driver...


----------

